# Visa for self and spouse together



## angelnufc (10 mo ago)

Hi Guys,

I got a job offer in Berlin. I qualify for the EU Blue card. Just one question - Can my wife and I both apply for visas at the same time from India and move into Berlin together? If anyone was/is in a similar position then please let me know how to go about it. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

As long as you actually qualify for a Blue Card, the visa process is relatively easy. However, you should keep in mind that if you are applying with a salary less than 56k/year the authorities are only allowed to issue you a Blue Card if your salary is sufficient for your qualifications. 

Furthermore, make sure that your employer offers you at least 6 months accommodation. Due to the influx of Ukrainians fleeing the war, it is extremely difficult to find any accommodation at the moment.


----------



## angelnufc (10 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> As long as you actually qualify for a Blue Card, the visa process is relatively easy. However, you should keep in mind that if you are applying with a salary less than 56k/year the authorities are only allowed to issue you a Blue Card if your salary is sufficient for your qualifications.
> 
> Furthermore, make sure that your employer offers you at least 6 months accommodation. Due to the influx of Ukrainians fleeing the war, it is extremely difficult to find any accommodation at the moment.


Thanks for the info. My gross annual salary is comfortably above 56k. Do we need any other degree qualifications for Blue Card? (I got an MBA and BE Engineering)

Great point on accommodation. I will check with my employer.

Just to confirm - So my wife (Family Reunion Visa) and I (Blue Card) can apply for the visa together and move into Berlin at the same time?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

angelnufc said:


> My gross annual salary is comfortably above 56k. Do we need any other degree qualifications for Blue Card? (I got an MBA and BE Engineering)


First of all, congratulations on finding a good job in Berlin! Unfortunately, there are many stingy employers who try to hire experienced professionals for dumping wages.

Although not strictly necessary, I would highly recommend applying for an official evaluation of your degrees. It only costs 200€ and if you include a copy of your job offer, they should complete the evaluation within 2 weeks.






Zeugnisbewertung Blue Card (Blaue Karte EU)


Die Zeugnisbewertung der ZAB kann als Nachweis für ein abgeschlossenes Hochschulstudium bei der Ausländerbehörde verwendet werden.




www.kmk.org





You and your wife can apply and travel together. Since Germany has reserved the right not to accept Indian documents at face value, they will very often require marriage certificates to be assessed by a _Vertrauensanwalt_. If you are required to go through this process, it will increase the processing time for your visas. You should apply ASAP.


----------

